# Has anyone else from the uk used Gameseek.co.uk?



## Reecey (May 16, 2017)

Hi,

I have just found a site called "Gameseek.co.uk/ https://www.gameseek.co.uk/" and tbh I have never heard of them before until now and there prices seem really reasonable, cheaper than everywhere else (is this because there a con site?). Has anyone from the uk purchased from this site before and how trustworthy are they? I was thinking about just pre-ordering Splatoon 2 for the Switch because its about £7.01p difference than all other retailers @£49.99p and its free uk delivery on top, it seemed the sensible option for pre-ordering it.

Thanks,


----------



## Columbo2811 (May 16, 2017)

Reecey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just found a site called "Gameseek.co.uk/ https://www.gameseek.co.uk/" and tbh I have never heard of them before until now and there prices seem really reasonable, cheaper than everywhere else (is this because there a con site?). Has anyone from the uk purchased from this site before and how trustworthy are they? I was thinking about just pre-ordering Splatoon 2 for the Switch because its about £7.01p difference than all other retailers @£49.99p and its free uk delivery on top, it seemed the sensible option for pre-ordering it.
> 
> Thanks,


http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews96321.html

Just googled this so it's up to you wether to use them based on these reports. Scroll down and read the latest reviews. Doesn't look good to me but then again review sites could be fake too


----------



## T-hug (May 16, 2017)

I've had a few 3DS games from them via hotukdeals came next day no issues.


----------



## Reecey (May 16, 2017)

Columbo2811 said:


> http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews96321.html
> 
> Just googled this so it's up to you wether to use them based on these reports. Scroll down and read the latest reviews. Doesn't look good to me but then again review sites could be fake too


Some of them sound very good, like you say you cant always go by bad reviews some of them might of been on there 2nd hand games. Thanks for the link 



T-hug said:


> I've had a few 3DS games from them via hotukdeals came next day no issues.


That's what I was after so you have actually ordered a few 3DS games from there in the past and everything has arrived no issues and your from the uk, that will do me thanks! Where they all new games or any second hand titles? I will let you know and if it goes wrong I shall blame you so no pressure 

Edit: I was just joking by the way, just in case


----------



## InsaneNutter (May 16, 2017)

Yup GameSeek are legit, i've ordered a few games from them in the past with no issues at all.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 21, 2017)

T-hug said:


> I've had a few 3DS games from them via hotukdeals came next day no issues.


Just wanted to let you know I ordered Arms from gameseek.co.uk last week on the Thursday and it came this week on the Tuesday yesterday! I was very pleased. My only small negative part is that Nintendo seem to release there new titles on the Friday so free postage, which of course is what makes the deal great @gameseek.co.uk it then wont get to you until the Tuesday following week, which is a shame but at those prices, why not? thanks. I've now ordered Splatoon 2 cause that price is a smasher!!! £42.00 everywhere else is £49.99p, happy days 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



InsaneNutter said:


> Yup GameSeek are legit, i've ordered a few games from them in the past with no issues at all.


How long did it take to get to you? cause without the free P&P the deal is not really worth it, looking into the prices of quicker postage. I ordered Arms on the Thursday, it came out on the Friday but I didn't get it until the next week Tuesday which was a long wait..


----------



## duwen (Jun 21, 2017)

I've used them for a long while. Generally they're very good.
They had the lowest pre-order price for the Switch (can't remember how much exactly, but it was vastly cheaper than the next closest price... like, at least 50 quid cheaper).

They also sell on ebay... which can be annoying - a while ago they were selling new/sealed copies of Persona 4 for PS2; price at their website was somewhere around £15, but when I dropped it in my basket it said 'out of stock'. Looked on ebay and found their ebay shop selling it for £18... so I bought it. A few days later I had a refund, followed by an email stating that there'd been an issue with the courier delivering the parcel and it had been (and I quote) 'destroyed'!
So, avoid their ebay sales.

My only other negative experience with them was a bit more recently, and again another Persona game. This time, Persona 5 for PS3 - I pre-ordered it for £39.99 (which isn't a bad price, as the PS3 version had a pre-order price substantially higher than the PS4 version at most retailers), but come the eve of the day of release they'd dropped the price by about £7 - I emailed them to see if they'd honour the new price (like Amazon do) and they basically said "no, tough luck".

Aside from that, I've always been happy with their service. They carry quite a good selection of peripherals for older consoles (I've bought third party Dreamcast pads, N64 extension cables, SCART leads etc), as well as some retro games, and their sales can often turn up some true bargains (if you can be bothered to wade through a hundred pages of items!)



Reecey said:


> How long did it take to get to you? cause without the free P&P the deal is not really worth it, looking into the prices of quicker postage. I ordered Arms on the Thursday, it came out on the Friday but I didn't get it until the next week Tuesday which was a long wait..



Yeah, delivery times on their 'free p&p' stuff can be less than satisfactory... if I go for the free post option with them I can be waiting anywhere between 5 days to 2 weeks.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 21, 2017)

Reecey said:


> How long did it take to get to you? cause without the free P&P the deal is not really worth it, looking into the prices of quicker postage. I ordered Arms on the Thursday, it came out on the Friday but I didn't get it until the next week Tuesday which was a long wait..



Around 3 days with the free delivery, it's Royal Mail Second Class.

Upgrade to Royal Mail First Class for 99p and you should get stuff the next day.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Reecey said:


> Just wanted to let you know I ordered Arms from gameseek.co.uk last week on the Thursday and it came this week on the Tuesday yesterday! I was very pleased. My only small negative part is that Nintendo seem to release there new titles on the Friday so free postage, which of course is what makes the deal great @gameseek.co.uk it then wont get to you until the Tuesday following week, which is a shame but at those prices, why not? thanks. I've now ordered Splatoon 2 cause that price is a smasher!!! £42.00 everywhere else is £49.99p, happy days
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I got my n3ds from them, free postage was kinda normal about 3 days iirc


----------



## Reecey (Jun 22, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> I got my n3ds from them, free postage was kinda normal about 3 days iirc


How much did you pay for your n3dsxl? did you get a good deal?

I never knew about gameseek until recently but another cool feature I found out about the site is that you can collect "Megapoints" and those megapoints can be transferred into cash off goods from the site so you get for every 100 points goes against 20p of your next purchase so if you buy say a game from there for £50.00 you get 550 megapoints against that purchase and in cash thats £1.10p off your next purchase so its really good if you collect your points up. I have ordered Splatoon 2 I took my £1.00 off so I got it for £41.00 and remember everywhere else its £49.99p in the uk so happy days, great price yes I'm really pleased I found the site out.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 26, 2017)

Would you believe it after all the great things I have said about Gameseek.co.uk above they have gone and banned my account, completely wiped it for good. It was for writing this little part in the review which in my opinion was a really good review>*"my only slight little negative point is that Nintendo always release there new titles on a Friday so you wont see your game through the post box until the following week on the Tuesday with free P&P which is a shame because that is what makes the price so good"* the whole review said this> *"Excellent service! I shall be ordering all my games from gameseek.co.uk from now on, my only slight little negative point is that Nintendo always release there new titles on a Friday so you wont see your game through the post box until the following week on the Tuesday with free P&P which is a shame because this is what makes the price so good but tbh I think this is not gameseeks fault and very minor, the price is fantastic so why not! I will be ordering Splatoon 2 next"* what was so bad about that review, it was honest and to the point? I thought that was really good, I'm gutted!!!


----------

